# New Tt... Good News And Bad News



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Good News. I just put an order in for a new travel trailer.
Bad News... It's not a Outback.

I so wanted to purchase a Outback. I really like them and most of all enjoyed reading this forum with all the experience that is offered here.

I couldn't find a better deal anywhere. A 2006 Rockwood 25RSS deliverd to Florida for 16K. Same floorplan as the Outback. I ordered it through RVDirect. Too bad they don't handle the Outback line.

I've been looking very hard for a forum like this for Rockwood but nothing. Hope I can still hang here.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm sure the site veterans will chime in but all seem welcome here. I'll have to look up your Rockwood but sounds like it must be similar to the Outback 25RSS I ordered.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

jerryrp said:


> Good News. I just put an order in for a new travel trailer.
> Bad News... It's not a Outback.
> 
> I so wanted to purchase a Outback. I really like them and most of all enjoyed reading this forum with all the experience that is offered here.
> ...


Well . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .







(Hang on - I'm sill thinkin) . . . . . . . . . . Okay.









BUT, if you make it to any rallies, you have to cover the Rockwood name with a banner that reads "Outback."


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you couldn't get an Outback
As for hanging out here. I don't have a problem with it.
(Besides every family need a black sheep) just kidding








At least you got a TT

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You are still welcome here...

Lakeshore would not come close and deliver? There is a pretty good dealer up in Georgia, but I am sure you will enjoy your new Rockwood. Do a search on the "darkside" rv.net. I am sure you will get plenty of information regarding the Rockwood.

Congrats on your new unit!!!!

Tim action


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Jerry,

Sounds like a great deal you got! There's a lot of shipping expense to Florida...

If you don't mind me asking, what was the best price you were able to get on the Outback 25RSS? I'm still looking myself.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> BUT, if you make it to any rallies, you have to cover the Rockwood name with a banner that reads "Outback."Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't we have any more of those "I could have had an Outback" stickers left from the last rally?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad you found something you liked and was affordable too. Congrats


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jerryrp,

Congrats on the new trailer. Sorry to hear it is not an Outback! Have you compared the two side by side? Or are you going strictly on price?

It has been awhile since I was looking, but as I recall the quality of the Rockwood was not in the same league as the Outback. I'm not trying to dis' your new baby here, but sometimes there is a reason one is a lot cheaper than another!

In any case, you are more than welcome to hang with us. We will be glad to have you aboard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Is the width of the Rockwood the same as the Outback? My understanding is the Rockwood is 6" more narrow than the Outback. I looked at the 25RS Rockwood and the bed slide was not as roomy as the Outback. I am 6'2" so it did not give me much room.

Other than that I really liked the Rockwood but my DW was sold on the Outback as soon as she saw the white cabinets.

Congrats and we will take care of you since you cannot find a Rockwood Site.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You should hook up with "O'Shields". They wanted an Outback but settled on a Rockwood. When they come to our rallies we rag him without mercy. Of course it is all in good fun.

Reverie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks like that Rockwood is 8' wide and same floorplan as the Outback. Good choice. I bet you're looking forward to that next rally...


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT, I hope it's everything you expect and enjoy every minute.

I would be remiss if i also said sorry it's not an outback.


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for letting me hang.

The best price I could find was a 05' Outback 21RS in Chicago for 15.5k plus delivery. Delivery to florida seems to run 1.5 to 2k. I'm all for skipping the delivery and saving the 1.8k.

The only major differences between the two is the underbelly and the white interior cabinets. I was going to order the white cabinets but rep said they weren't as good of quality as the oak colored cabinets. I'm not saying the Outback is poor quality thats just what he said about the Rockwood.

Something else I learned was that the stainless steel appliance option that I was considering would not be a good choice for our Florida climate. Manufacturer said it could develop some oxidation and possible rusting due to the humidity.

Forgot the major difference between the two...

No OUTBACK sticker on the outside...

Thanks again
Jerry


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry....If you re happy, we your friends are happy for you.

Good Luck and stick around

John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Jerry,

Stainless? Rust?

Maybe cheap stainless will develop some pits in real corrosive environs, T304 or less. Never heard of real stainless, T316 or better, rusting.

Anyway, have fun! We looked at Rockwood, too. We opted for the Outback. Hope you enjoy your "Woody".


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jerryrp,

Congrats on getting a TT! I, for one, don't care that you skipped by the Outback to save a few bucks. I would mind, however, if you skipped by Outbackers.com.

We don't care what you tow, just "toe" the line here with us.

Again, welcome.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jerryrp said:


> ..snip..
> 
> The only major differences between the two is the underbelly and the white interior cabinets. I was going to order the white cabinets but rep said they weren't as good of quality as the oak colored cabinets. I'm not saying the Outback is poor quality thats just what he said about the Rockwood.
> 
> ...


First off...congrats on the new trailer. Of course I'm bias to the Outback, but any camping with your family is awesome.

I doubt the sales rep was providing you the complete truth on the cabinets. Of course he is going to tell you the cabinet on the trailer he has is better then cabinets on a trailer he can't sell. The cabinets in our 28RSS are excellent quality.

Please stay active on this board and let us know how the new trailer works out for you.


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

jerryrp said:


> Good News. I just put an order in for a new travel trailer.
> Bad News... It's not a Outback.
> 
> I so wanted to purchase a Outback. I really like them and most of all enjoyed reading this forum with all the experience that is offered here.
> ...


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

jerryrp said:


> Good News. I just put an order in for a new travel trailer.
> Bad News... It's not a Outback.
> 
> I so wanted to purchase a Outback. I really like them and most of all enjoyed reading this forum with all the experience that is offered here.
> ...


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

jerryrp said:


> Good News. I just put an order in for a new travel trailer.
> Bad News... It's not a Outback.
> 
> I so wanted to purchase a Outback. I really like them and most of all enjoyed reading this forum with all the experience that is offered here.
> ...


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations Jerry,

Maybe an "Outbacker at Heart" sticker on your new TT's rear bumper would help.

Of course, maybe Outbacking is more a state of mind rather then a physical thing.

Then again I do love our new trailer, does this make less at one with the Universe?

Can a 27rsds truelly be a Zen thing?

Don't all trailers bring inner peace?

Now I must go contemplate my navel...where'd I put that yoga mat.


----------

